
Python community request to postpone breaking changes in Python 3.9 to 3.10 - dragonsh
https://mail.python.org/archives/list/python-dev@python.org/thread/EYLXCGGJOUMZSE5X35ILW3UNTJM3MCRE/
======
tristador
> So in 3.8, they kept code that had deprecation warnings so that they could
> be compatible with 2.7. They'd like to now drop that code and be 3.9-only
> compatible, but they don't have enough time to do that because they couldn't
> start that work as long as they were supporting 2.7.

> So the dilemma is essentially how hard we push users to abandon 2.7 -- how
> much tax we incur on them for keeping its support.

Its fascinating to see how the details of Python 2.7 EOL are still being
figured out, and nuisance of the decision are still being debated.

